# German Holiday Bus Kit



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Morn'
A storm knocked out a tower or transformer, so I've been down without the PC a couple of days.
This I got from Germany and it's a great kit. It's based on a Saurer Komet and was supposed to built as a static display--but it had "slot" written all over it. Personally, I think it's a brilliant piece, with intense molding and crisp detail. The tyres are real rubber and provide decent grip (no worse than an old Aurora truck)--I just high-lighted the finer bits and painted up the engine--Ahh, the engine--you got to love that opening bonnet!


















cheers....


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Great piece, is it from Herpa or Kibri ?.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there Satellite,
Thanks for the comp' and a good guess, but actually it's a ROCO piece. Oddly, it's a touch bigger than Herpa. I'd say closer to 1/64--1/72 than "true" 1/87. A much closer scale to the slots.  
Cheers....


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely a neat looker, how about a shot of the underside? Thanks! rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi RR,
Here you go...










As you can tell, it's just a stock Aurora chassis. I didn't have to use the tip I gave Micyou03 on this one because the wheelbase is short enough and it can make both the curves' arc without drama. I turn the guide pin around so it tracks more realistically. This is one of my favorite slots and it really looks super going down the track.
Oh, and Roadrner-I'll be PM-ing you this eve...
Cheers...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for the pic boss9. I'll be waiting for your PM.  rr


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Hey there Satellite,
> Thanks for the comp' and a good guess, but actually it's a ROCO piece. Oddly, it's a touch bigger than Herpa. I'd say closer to 1/64--1/72 than "true" 1/87. A much closer scale to the slots.
> Cheers....


Hi Boss,
yes, the Rocco Truck series are a real good thing for slot conversion. I have several Rocco US army trucks waiting for the slot chassis.


----------

